# Lug Pattern



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

What would be the lug pattern on a 1991 Stanza? 4 by what? Thanks!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

lowrider53187 said:


> *What would be the lug pattern on a 1991 Stanza? 4 by what? Thanks! *


 Your local tire store has books on that, My Nissan books don't tell me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

4X114.5


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I like the way the '97 Altima 15" alloys look, on my '90 Stanza.


----------



## lowrider53187 (Dec 27, 2002)

Alright, Thanks!


----------

